# Sig P250 reliability



## shevanel

Hi all,

I have been looking into getting my first handgun, and I'm pretty set on a Sig. I was wondering whether I should get a P250 or the more tried and true P229.

Although I have heard and read only good things about the P250, I am a little bit wary about getting one. I want a gun that will last me for the long haul. But being a new gun, the P250's durability and reliability have yet to be put to the test. There is no way to know how it will hold up over time or if there are any defects or flaws in the design. 

I think this is a legit concern for any new release, but my concern is amplified by the fact that the P250 is a revolutionary new design. The modular, customizable design is a cool idea, but I am concerned about its durability/reliability. I was hoping that some folks out there who have experience with and technical knowledge of Sigs and handguns in general will be able to speak to this issue.

Can anyone foresee any possible problems with the P250 that might surface with time?

Anyone out there who owns a P250 had any problems so far?

Anyone who has experience with both the P250 and P229 have a preference between the two?

Any and all info, advise, and recommendations will be much appreciated.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I would say...get whatever feels best and you shoot best. Good luck with your search.

-Jeff-


----------



## Hawk

I for one have had nothing but good things to say about the P250. I have only had one FTE with over 500 rounds through mine. There have been some other owners with other issues. Some have sent them back and Sig fixed their issue. There is a good LONG thread over at SigForum that has alot of good info. Your also welcome to look around over at P250Sig.com. I have no experience with the P229, so I am no help there. Either one, your probably going to be happy with.


----------



## Hank98498

*P250 Reliability*

I bought my P250 in early June 2008. I've put about 1500 rounds thru it so far and not one FTE or FTC or FTF. No problems at all. I like it's size and the way it feels in my hand. I couldn't ask for a better short range pistol.

I have never owned a P229, but I've shot one a few times. It's a good pistol, too, but I prefer the P250. That's why I bought one.

The P250 is designed and fabricated by SIG, so I have no doubts that it'll live up to SIG's reputation. Choose which ever one feels best to you.

Hank



shevanel said:


> Anyone out there who owns a P250 had any problems so far?
> 
> Anyone who has experience with both the P250 and P229 have a preference between the two?


----------



## glockster17

*P250*



Hank98498 said:


> I bought my P250 in early June 2008. I've put about 1500 rounds thru it so far and not one FTE or FTC or FTF. No problems at all. I like it's size and the way it feels in my hand. I couldn't ask for a better short range pistol.
> 
> I have never owned a P229, but I've shot one a few times. It's a good pistol, too, but I prefer the P250. That's why I bought one.
> 
> The P250 is designed and fabricated by SIG, so I have no doubts that it'll live up to SIG's reputation. Choose which ever one feels best to you.
> 
> Hank


I have not had any experience with the 229 however I have the p 250. It's my favorite gun by far. I have owned a varity of hand guns from diffrent manufacuters, Kimber, Hk, ruger, smith and wesson, Glock, Springfield and so on. Not to take from any of them but the P250 fits my hand so well and and groups excellent.
As you might take from my user name I was a devout Glock guy but this Sig has really converted me. 
My son owns several Handguns as well and he now has a P250 in his collection and it has quickly become his choice as his new favorite as well.

I am very hopeful of this Sig. They've done polymer with the Sig Pro line and have won contracts with it, I think this is going to be a new fav for others and some LE agencies down the road. Some of may just be ahead of the curve and know a good thing when we see it.


----------



## Growler67

shevanel said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone who has experience with both the P250 and P229 have a preference between the two?
> 
> Any and all info, advise, and recommendations will be much appreciated.


It really comes down to pesonal preference. I have shot both in .40 and 9mm. The main difference between the two is the P229 has an Aluminum alloy frame whereas the P250 has a Polymer one. The P229 is thus slightly heavier. I own the predecessor to the P229, P228. Though these two are similar, they are different feeling enough when shot. I prefer the P228 and it's my primary CCW.

In the polymer frames I have spent years tring and feeling them out. I finally bought one and my hands were the best judge. I picked the SiGPro 2022. HK, Glock, Walther and all the others I tried had features I liked and disliked to varying degrees. It came down to which one felt the best. Even side by side with the P250 the SP2022 felt best to me. I didn't care for the "plastic" as in toy feeling I had when shooting the P250. I much preferred the "firearm" feel I got from the SP.

Different strokes for different folks. Let your hands be your guide. Whichever fits and feels best to you will be the one that you will "naturally" shoot better. Range time will refine your skills but without good feel, you won't shoot anything as well as if it did.


----------



## TcRoc

Haven't had a problem with mine,,very accurate


----------



## Mike_E

glockster17 said:


> I have not had any experience with the 229 however I have the p 250. It's my favorite gun by far.


In that case, your new name shall be sigster17! :mrgreen:


----------



## glockster17

Mike_E said:


> In that case, your new name shall be sigster17! :mrgreen:


Hey,:buttkick: There's always room for change. That's funny.


----------



## chessail77

both are reliable and durable..P229 has a longer track record so get what feels best for you and your needs


----------



## paratrooper

I have a SIG P250C in .40 cal. It was NIB when I got it. I traded a new ECHO weed-eater and a little cash for it.

Never saw one until the guy brought it over for me to look at. Wasn't all that crazy about having another polymer gun, but after holding it, and taking a good close look at it, I knew I wanted it. Also the fact that it was a compact vs. a full-sized gun, made it even more desirable, and that I only had one another .40 cal. That was my Beretta 96 Centurion.

Anyways, it functions fine and does what it was designed to do. It's the only _"modular"_ gun that I have. I've looked at some of the conversion kits, but not yet sprung for one. If I do, it'll most likely be the .45 acp kit.


----------



## zeke4351

I have both the P229 and the P250. Never had a single problem with the P250 and it is easier to carry. I like both guns very much but if I could only have one of the guns it would be the P229. It is more money but it is a lot more gun. I just bought a P238 and love the thing.


----------

